# DVD-Authoring



## Moartel (21. August 2003)

Ich möchte eine DVD erstellen auf der sowohl einige Videos, als auch Bilder sind. 
Das mit den Videos dürfte kein größeres Problem sein, dafür gibt es ja genug Programme. Aber wie muss ich das anstellen dass ich die Bilder die auf die DVD sollen auch auf einem Standalone-Player ansehen kann? 
Ist es möglich dass ich Videos und Bilder in eine gemeinsame Menüstruktur einbette?


----------



## Hackintosh (21. August 2003)

DVD-Authoring da kenn ich nur von Adobe Encore DVD soll ziemlich gut sein


----------



## koalabruns (21. August 2003)

*DVD Authoring*

Um meine Fotos in der DVD-Menüstruktur einzubinden erstelle ich aus den Bildern eine Fotoshow mit einen Videoschnittprogramm als mpeg Datei, dann kann ich diese fotoshow bequem einbinden und die einzelnen bilder beim anschauen mit der Pause Taste länger Betrachten.


----------



## Moartel (21. August 2003)

Das ist eine ganz interessante Lösung, aber ich finde die Lösung etwas unangenehm vom ansehen her. Die Bedienung kommt mir für den unbedarften Benutzer ein wenig komisch vor. Ich suche nach etwas einfachererem.


----------



## Bypass41 (24. August 2003)

Hi,

schau Dir mal DVDLab an. Die Demo kannst Du dir Downloaden. Die Software kostet nicht viel und kann wirklich eine Menge. Ich benutze DVDLab nur noch.
(dies ist keine Werbung, nur eine empfehlung)

Gruß

Sorry:

http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/


----------



## deepop (6. September 2003)

*Slideshow Funktion*

Hi Moartel,

fast alle DVD-Authoring Programme bieten eine Slideshow Funktion.
Als Adobe User sollte Encore recht verständlich sein !

gruss
DeePop


----------



## Bypass41 (6. September 2003)

Hi,

vergleiche aber mal die Preise von DVD-Lab und Encore DVD 

Gruß


----------



## Sir Astral (1. November 2003)

*ENCORE*

also ich kann encore nur empfehlen, is ziemlich einfach, recht verstaendlich, und du kannst still images wie auch videos direkt importieren. und das gute: natuerlich kannst du das romaterial von deinem dv einfach ohne decoderei oder irgendwas derartiges importieren. mit photoshop kannste dir dann dein eigenes menu basteln und fertig is deine  eigene dvd
ASTRAL


----------

